#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Finding some one to practice English

## giagia01

Dear br,
Im giagia, i am a Vietnamese student.
I major in Oil refining and at the moment i want to find more friends to practice English with me
so anyone love English can contact me by skype: giagia_01


tks for reading,See More: Finding some one to practice English

----------


## jalilarab

hi 
i am jalil, and also i have the same problem as u have
can we be partners for practice English(amr)?

----------


## Fluid man

Hello . 
I also have this problem. Can I be your partners for pracitce E.?

----------


## jalilarab

hi
 this is my email address and id: djbobo9@yahoo.com
 i use yahoo messenger, iand also i am free at nights. i f you have a suggestion in order to speak with together , please mail me.

----------


## diavatly54

ok .me too. my facebook : huu tran

----------


## ggicollegeindia

I don't think it is better idea to practice like this.
You can improve your English easily by reading and speaking where you can have chance.

----------


## Cherryni

I find many people are finding partners to speak english. Maybe we can build a group to talk together.

----------


## ArieFFauzan

hello friends,, i'm tooo

----------

